# tyre shine



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

im using autoglym tyre dressing at the moment, its a spray on and leave but i wipe around the tyre with a damp pad find it goes on better, have used blackfire tyreshine gel in the past "very good but very messy" what do you people use? or recomend? or should i stick wiv auto glym, thanks in advance....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this applied via a megs foam applicator works well for me :


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My favourite spray-on is Autosmart Tyre Dandy. Aerosol can so just push a button and it happens. Like you, I let that dwell for a few minutes then rub in. Leaves a nice satin shine. A bit more glossy if you apply twice. £4 a tin delivered on ebay.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Some people like a very glossy shine, for this I use i4detailing tyre gloss. Comes in a big litre bottle and you only need a tiny bit on a sponge applicator or cloth. Very, very good value. Durable too.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

z16 all the way no sling natural look small amount goes a long way


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As above..

After a few washes and applications starts to look even better..

Lasts a fair while too..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i use autosmart highstyle and have done for over 6yrs now, ive recently started doing a 50/50 mix in a jar with megs indurence tyre gel(the purple gloop that smells nice) seems to sit on the tyre better and lasts a bit longer,more economical in its application too

think i might go see matt at i4detailing(hes only down the road from me) and try out his i4d tyre gloss.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

-tom- said:


> z16 all the way no sling natural look small amount goes a long way


totally agree and a top very much underrated product.very surprised it doesnt get more of a look in


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i use the megs tyre shine and a foam app, is messy tho i find


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

might go for the z-16 them unless there are some more vote`s for other stuff?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

another vote for the serious performance dilute to suite here  great stuff


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Another for AS Highstyle put on with a grout sponge !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Espuma RD50.
Dressing and protectant in one.

Little goes a very long way.
Gordon.


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

CG new look trim gel FTW

Little goes a long way aswell and can be used for other things also!

FANTASTIC product


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Amorall tire shine. Got a bottle, but not used it yet. Using up my megs endurance first. Supposed to be very similar.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Megs endurance gel

Works for me!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Megs endurance gel for me to nice shine


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Megs endurance or recently I love poorboys bold and bright! 

I've also recently tried 3m tyre dressing, I don't rate it that much.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Ive been using chemical guys new look trim gel,nice and wet looking.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Zaino Z16 for me.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Megs endurance or Swissvax Pneu depending on what finish your after and condition of the tyres


----------



## Atrox (Feb 10, 2010)

another vote for z-16 here. gives a natural look and it's quite durable too.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

recently bought autosmart highstyle for my "trade product" and so far, i must admit its very good and up there with the more expensive, for a lot less volume dressings


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

highstyle is better than anything else, buff for satin shine or leave on for glossier finish

apply with soft paintbrush

it cannot be beaten, and i have tried megs endurance, new look trim gel, Z16, etc etc

lasts ages on the tyres and is very economical in a 5 litre


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

I tend to move from megs endurance to chemical guy's.


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

I use this:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/finishkare-108as-top-kote-tire-dressing/prod_635.html

Gives a nice matt black finish and is not greasy. Also beads water really well.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

z-16 and four star poly charged for me.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

spooj said:


> totally agree and a top very much underrated product.very surprised it doesnt get more of a look in


It's certainly the best tyre shine I have used, each to their own I suppose, I love the matte look Z16 leaves..


----------



## MNK (Dec 13, 2009)

Megs Endurance High Gloss Tyre dressing... with Megs foam applicator - easy to put on and pretty decent results.


----------

